# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Compressing art for web

## ninja9578

Hi everyone,

Websites are absolutely atrocious at optimizing their content and DV is no different.  I ran the main index through my compression tool and found 22KB on optimizations that could be done, all bloated images.

Go into any thread and that number goes up WAAAAAAY up.  Avatars and signatures slow down the site so much and don't have to be if they are done correctly.  

Properly outputting an image with Photoshop is impossible, even for a professional graphics designer.  I wrote a tool that will take regular images from photoshop or any other image editing software and do the needed optimizations automatically.  It made the company's sites much faster.

It does so losslessly, which means it doesn't change any of the pixels, what you put into the application looks exactly like what comes out, it's just formatted slightly differently.

Here is the tool: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dovecompress/

Please use it when doing anything for DV that involves an image, be it something as small as a smily or as big as a signature.

Currently, it's Windows only.  It was designed to work on Windows XP and 7, but yesterday I added some hacks to get it to work on Vista too.  Have at it.

----------


## slash112

Great stuff. Tested it on a 1MB .png image. It brought it down to roughly 56% of that size.

It's amazing how it does that with only lossless compression.

 ::goodjob::

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, here is a wiki for the commercial version that I released before I quit.  Minus the LiveObject stuff it's the same.

----------


## Supernova

Looks pretty good. I'll run my avatar and sig through it when I get the time.

----------


## khh

Oh, nice tool. Looks like it doesn't do much with my images, though. I usually use pngout.
edit: Scratch that. It actually compresses some of them further. Great tool. You're really great at these optimization things  :smiley:

----------


## Supernova

lolwut?

----------


## slash112

I was asking to ninja about that too.

It doesn't compress jpegs and gifs, only strips MetaData.
So if it doesn't really have any MetaData, then the size won't decrease.

Try it on a png. It compresses them.

----------


## Supernova

I see.  I'll have to convert my avatar and sig then.  Guess I won't be able to use that animated .gif then.

----------


## slash112

Huh? why?

DV turns everything into .gif anyway...

----------


## Supernova

The .gif is way too big.

----------


## ninja9578

I might write a compression tool for gifs, but for now, it just strips metadata from them.

----------


## Mancon

Thanks! I will definitely use this, and decrease the site's lag from now on!

----------


## ninja9578

Softpedia just picked it up.  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

I never notice any DV lag.  ::o:

----------


## LRT

Neither do I, and I have pretty low-end internet!

----------


## Dreamsun

OT: I just can't help to ask where's your avatar from, ninja

----------


## ninja9578

I made it.

----------

